# Question about brand new 60" Samsung LCD



## Jersey Girl (Oct 11, 2007)

Just out of the box on Saturday. Every time you change a channel (DirecTV DVR if that matters), the info box in the upper left hand corner shows you the resolution, and always seems to get the pixels correct. But it says 'at 60Hz' for every channel, and one of the selling points of the TV is that it is 120 Hz with Auto Motion Plus (or something like that). We watch a lot of sports, so the Hz was important according to the salesperson.

Is there a setting to make it 120Hz? We could not find it.

Also, I saw in another thread people talking about turning off Auto Motion Plus. Isn't that one of the TV's better features? Why turn it off?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

did the salesperson show you the TV at the store? I mean was theire one you could have tried out and he could show you how to change settings.

Plus is the channel it self showing the show in 120.

I hope the TV isnt defective you did get a warranty right?


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

The info box is showing the frequency of the signal as it comes out of the receiver. That is normal. Your TV is doubling that to 120Hz.

If you watch a Blu-ray of a theatrical movie, it will say 24Hz.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

jersey do you go to devils games?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The display is showing you the refresh rate of the signal being sent from the DVR to the TV. NO device transmits above 60 Hz. The 120 Hz refresh feature is *internal* to your TV set; the TV converts the 60 Hz (or 24 Hz) signal to its native 120 Hz refresh rate. The idea of this higher refresh rate is to compensate for motion blurring that is a universal problem with LCD displays. Again, no external device will send anything to your TV higher than 60 Hz; all of the 120 Hz stuff happens inside the TV set.

As far as "Auto Motion Plus" (generically called "motion enhancement"), the way it works is by creating new frames in between the frames it actually receives, so that motion looks smoother. It creates a "looking out a window" effect that some folks really like for things like live sports. BUT... nearly everyone agrees that watching movies (filmed in 24 frames/second) with motion enhancement is distracting and annoying, and TVs that can do a proper 24 FPS refresh rate for film content only do so when motion enhancement is turned off.

So, if you use motion enhancement, you'll probably want to use it only for things like live sports, and not for watching movies.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 11, 2007)

la24philly said:


> jersey do you go to devils games?


No way...we're Ranger fans!!!

You just watch...Glen Sather is going to retire in about 20 years, and we'll be good again!


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

Most sports and regular tv is recorded at 30 frames per second and doubled for the standard broadcast of 60 hertz (fps). 
Then your tv doubles that to 120 frames per second. And movies at 24 frames per second divides evenly by 5 with 120 hertz. 
But your tv is probably only doubling every input after it is converted to 60 frames per second. No big deal. But that 60" size is a big deal. 
I only have a 52". What we really need is all sports (especially hockey) recorded at 60 frames per second recording rate, 
not just broadcasting frame rate. 1080p 60hz or better native resolution! I wish. Go Kings.:sure:


----------

